# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Restumping a brick veneer house

## Bluesrule

Hi, long time reader, first time poster. I've been reading forum posts for some time and have gained a better appreciation of a number of building/renovating issues and appreciate the feedback given to many people.  I now need some advice on an issue. 
I am contemplating restumping a very large brick veneer house built in the early '60s with more than ample room under the house to gain access (varies from about 2.2 metres to a minimum of around 90 cm).  I know that in answer to a number of posts by people contemplating restumping that many would advise against it but I'm still tempted.  There are many rotten (red gum) stumps but, surprisingly, the house still seems to be quite level with minimal obvious sagging so I am not expecting a massive effort to re-level the place.  My father-in-law has suggested that as an alternative to replacing the stumps it should be possible to cut the existing stumps just above ground level, excavate to the depth of the existing stumps, then place stirrups or angle iron (galvanised) in concrete and attach to the bottom of the stump.  This has the advantage of utilising the existing red gum and also avoiding the cost of numerous very long & heavy stumps (more than half are greater than 1.7 metres in length - plus the amount below ground).  Is this acceptable as I have not seen any suggestion such as this to recycle red gum stumps.  While it seems to be a left of field idea I cannot find an obvious fault in the logic of my father-in-law.  If stirrups were used there is no issue associated with sideways forces as the brick veneer foundations should address this.  If angle iron was used this would also address any sideways movement.  Are there any obvious drawbacks to this process that I may have missed? Are there any design rules that would rule this option out and if there isn't, how easy will it be to convince those that issue the building permit?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

You say the red gum stumps are showing signs of rot, I assume this is above ground, if so, what makes you think they will be any better below ground? 
I think I would call your local building approval office and find out just what can and can not be used before you make any decisions. 
Hope this helps.

----------


## ausdesign

I think you will find to gain Building Approval you will need a licenced restumper.

----------


## dib

I dont particularly like your father in-laws idea for the reasons mentioned above.  If you want to have a go yourself, do it but take every precaution not to let the house fall down.   You could use adjustable steel piers. 
I dont know much about redgum stumps but it seems to me that they would have to be pretty rotten to effect the house level.  You might just be able to get away with packing and look at how the moisture is getting under you house.

----------


## Gooner

I believe red gum stumps generally need to be replaced approximately every 30-40 years anyway so what you are suggesting may be an expensive and labour intensive exercise for the sake of a temporary fix. As others have said, if it is rotting above ground, how do you know what is happening underground? 
Have you looked into how much it would cost to restump the entire house?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I'll wager that there probably not much red gum in the ground anyway...probably lucky to be more than 400mm as the 'rules' weren't so onerous a few decades back...so you FiL's idea is not that sound. 
I'd be replacing the worst of the piers.....the easiest is to use new red gum stumps as you just dig out the old stump, place the new stump and sole plate and job's done.  The alternative is to use a steel & concrete combo but you'll need to be more patient with respect to the concrete.

----------


## Castaway

Having done my fair share of research on the subject I'd definately go with steel piers. Less wories down the line.

----------


## jatt

> You could use adjustable steel piers.

  Recon dib's idea is worth further investigation. 
As usual fotos will help. 
Helped a mate restump above his celler after removing the original redgum stumps.  Couldnt just tear down the room and restart (heritage).  Used adjustable steel piers.  Not the cheapest option, but was relatively easy to get the heights right.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bluesrule

Thanks for the feedback provided.  The consensus seems to be that the idea of re-using the red gum stumps is not a good idea.  Despite this, I'm leaning towards re-using the red gum stumps and using stirrups.  Some update as to my reasoning follows:   I can confirm that the redgum stumps ABOVE the ground are in A1  condition.  It is the part of the stumps below ground that have rotted.There has been some settling of the house due to the rotten stumps but this is a maximum of about 40mm, with most areas being much less than this.  Obviously, the perimeter brickwork is still true all round.I've contacted the maker of the stirrups and they seem comfortable with the idea.  It seems that it has been done before, though it is not a common practice.  The main issue is the need to ensure that the stirrups do not experience lateral forces (which would automatically mean that weatherboard houses would not be suitable for this activity, but as mine is a brick veneer this should be OK).Informal discussions with the relevant Council officer seems to indicate that they don't have any issue with the idea but would need to see an engineers report indicating it is acceptable.Other issues with my building permit application mean that I need to go back to the engineer on other matters so I will add this to his brief.If done with stirrups under the red gum stumps, the stirrups would be in concrete and it would not be a temporary affair - as the red gum will not be in contact with the ground the timber should last indefinitely and the concrete and steel should also outlast me.
If this process is not acceptable to the engineer then I would most likely take the adjustable steel post route, though this would be considerably more expensive. 
Once the process is underway I will keep you informed (with photos if I can work out how to add them).  All will need to be completed well before Christmas (I hope). 
Thanks

----------


## watson

Looks like an interesting project whichever way you go.
On the posting of pics...........there's the info *here* 
Have fun

----------


## jago

Good luck. 
I  hope you are on really good terms with your engineer as they're nervouse types that over spec and are not keen on recycling materials as they carry liabilty of doing so. 
Keep us posted.

----------


## up_the_gully

Are you staying in this house for long ie. considering selling?  Not sure what archicentre would say about stirrup redgum stumps, but anything non-standard could be considered risky. 
Stumps are always going to be more rotted underground than above, as there is more moisture below. 
If you're going to the trouble of digging, concreting in stirrups, measuring and cutting new red gum for the stumps, then drilling and bolting the redgum stumps to the stirrups, why not just use concrete stumps and do it the proper way?  Sounds like alot of mucking around.

----------

